# questions about black discharge from my dogs vulva?



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

hey guys, you have seen me around this site with my little pom and stuff and so some of you might remember but, my little Pomeranian has a recessed vulva, and gets infections all the time. now we tried the cranberry pills after her antibiotic but she seems to have something wrong with her again, i don't think its a bladder infection but something else. anyways i was wondering if its a symptom of a bacterial infection or something to have black discharge coming from the vulva? when ever i go to clean it lately there is a yucky crusty black residue around it and once i found fresh slimy brown black gunk coming out. and by the way she is spayed, so its not like its her going into heat or anything. any ideas on what this is about? has any one Else's dogs had this problem before? any advice or ideas would be helpful and yes of coarse i'm going to be taking her into the vet soon but when i have something they can look for it helps.


----------



## Two Sox (Oct 28, 2010)

Only thing I'm aware of where there's a black discharge from vulva is where there is a problem in late pregnancy. Obviously not in her case if she's spayed. Defo consult your vet asap. Could be a sign of an infection. Have you taken her temperature? Is she eating normally? Drinking more or less than normal?


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

Two Sox said:


> Only thing I'm aware of where there's a black discharge from vulva is where there is a problem in late pregnancy. Obviously not in her case if she's spayed. Defo consult your vet asap. Could be a sign of an infection. Have you taken her temperature? Is she eating normally? Drinking more or less than normal?


she has had this before and she has gone to the vet and got antibiotics and it seemed to help but it seems to always come back. and yes she is eating and drinking just fine, she acts like nothing is wrong. so i guess its just another trip to the vet with the mystery black goo lol XD


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I'd say it's time to see the vet again and get some antibiotics. Black discharge is a sign of infection. I suppose the recessed vulva traps bacteria or something if you have a recurring problem with it.


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

Papilove said:


> I'd say it's time to see the vet again and get some antibiotics. Black discharge is a sign of infection. I suppose the recessed vulva traps bacteria or something if you have a recurring problem with it.


yes we are heading to the vet this coming week, and i am guessing we will have to get her the surgery to fix it but i feel so bad cause i sure as heck wouldnt want my privet getting cut on....


----------

